# Murray Chain Drive Value???



## Wayne Adam (Feb 9, 2012)

I am just wondering what the value of a late 50's Murray Chain Drive Tricycle would be.
 There is a solid, complete one at a local antique shop with the asking price of $65.00, but I could probably get it for less.
 Let me know what you think...................Thanks, Wayne
PS...sorry, no picture.


----------



## badlandkustoms (Feb 10, 2012)

I would pay $65 for a complete and solid Chaindrive


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 10, 2012)

And if an antique shop's asking $65, you should be able to get it for about $50.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 10, 2012)

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks for your opinions.................Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 10, 2012)

I have two: one purchased from an indoor flea market for around $50 and the other a freebie I saw all abused and laying out in someone's front yard. I asked and they said I could take it away gratus. The beat up one turned out to be in better shape and more worth the $50 instead. The one I paid for has a bent main tube up near the head which I didn't realize was bent until I picked up the freebie. The bent tube makes the front fork too vertical and the pedals will hit the front fender when the wheel is turned. I figure on restoring the free one with the good frame and parting out the other one eventually.

Dave


----------

